# HS50 Governor Adjustment Problem Remedy



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I posted a thread about a problem with my governor on a hs50 where it was rpming way too high and couldn't figure it out.

I couldn't find the thread i started but I finally figured out what the problem was and maybe this info could help someone in the future.

the manual shows the easy method for adjusting the governor on a hs50. it is pretty straight forward but it wasn't working for me.

you put the throttle at full( engine off ). loosen the nut at the bottom of the governor arm and then move it over all the way clockwise and then tighten up the nut.

easy.........but it wouldn't work for me until i found the problem.

at the bottom of the governor arm is a small slot opening. when you tighten that nut it pinches the slot together so it grabs that little shaft.

my problem was that when i loosened the nut ( i took it all the way off ) The arm was still pinched closed to the little shaft and was not free to adjust.

all I did was take a small screwdriver and open up the slot so that the governor arm moved freely on the shaft.

adjusted it as above and then tightened up nut and my throttle speed was correctly adjusted.( did screw the stop screw in a little to get correct high rpm )

hope this helps someone else.


----------

